# Strange wi-fi issue on my ipad and iphone



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi guys,
I have an ipad air 2 and an iphone 6s.

My ipad is only used at home and connected to my home wi-fi, however I prefer to use my iphone 4G data so have wi-fi off on this device.

I recently decided to use personal hotspot on the phone so I could connect another device using my 4G and had to turn wi-fi on but the phone then connected to my home network. So I set phone to "forget network" and that did what I intended, however my ipad also dis-connects from my network.

It's as if they are one device, can I stop this happening?

Thanks


----------

